# hello im new to forum and looking for school



## DraiC (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello im new here but I'm looking for instructors and schools in or around Sacramento Californiaif there aare any good ones please. And sorry if this has been asked before


----------



## zackzealer (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi DraiC, 

What martial art are you training in or intend on taking up? I am also in Sacramento, and I've been training at home in Wing Chun, I like it, yet I could use a sparring partner to practice punch drills and things. If you let me know your interest I can suggest something. Besides some schools here have free 2 to 4 week lessons at their dojo.

Zack


----------

